# Aw shit



## Todd The Bod

Just curious as to how someone would say the expletive "aw shit" in Tagalog like if they stubbed their toe, or if their home foreclosed or something like that?


----------



## mataripis

_Lintik   or   Bwisit_


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thanks, Mataripis.


----------



## mr. mister

Comes from the English expression "bull shit", morph to "buwisit" then to "aw sit".


----------

